# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Concurrent Program Token

## Geek_Guest

In Oracle Apps Reports, in Concurrent Program "Token" is Case-sensitive or Not ?

So many times i have developed the reports, Parameters with Capital letters in Developer 2000 report, and with small letters in the place of Token while creating the concurrent program.

but my collegues are telling it is case-sensitive. I have showed my Report to them (Parameters with Capital letters in Developer 2000 report, and with small letters in Token).

even though they are not accepting.
can you clear my doubt.

Regards...

Raman.

*Question asked by visitor Raman*

----------


## amit.bhatnagar

its not at all case sensitive

----------


## Fmalik

Yo are absolutly right Token is not case-sensitive. 

Cheers!
Feroz M.

----------


## RCPandre

The token in Oracle Concurrent Parameters screen is not case sensitive except that it should be the same as defined in Oracle Reports. Whenever we define a user defined report parameter in Oracle Reports, it is converted and stored in Caps in the Oracle reports. When we define a token in Oracle Apps with the same name as Report Parameter(whatever be the case), the token is converted into Caps and then compared with Reports' parameter, irrespective of its case. Thus user defined report parameter will be the same as token in Oracle Apps. So what you have experienced is correct.

Ramesh Pandre

----------


## Srikanth.devarakonda

This is the best answer that you can get

----------


## mssrkumar

As per Oracle Applications Patching procedures Rel 12 documentation, token can be entered in any case. But AutoPatch automatically converts the "token" portion to lowercase, but it cannot convert the "value". I hope it is the same way here also. Thanks

----------


## guddetivinodkumar

well raman here token should be named same as a parameter in report

----------


## douglas42

Try worldsec

----------

